# Multi-Occupant or Single Occupant



## jar546 (Sep 6, 2011)

A2, 2009 IBC, IPC, etc & ANSI A117.1 2003

2 restrooms, 1 male, 1 female

1 wc in the female

1 wc in the male.  Then they added a urinal to the male's restroom.

Each door is lockable for the restrooms.

No partition in the men's room

Does the fact that the door locks make this a single compartment restroom even though it has a wc and urinal?

Is there an issue because they have less facilities for the women than the men?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2011)

Does the fact that the door locks make this a single compartment restroom even though it has a wc and urinal?

Yes

Is there an issue because they have less facilities for the women than the men?

Under the codes specified, No, other codes (some States, UPC) require parity.


----------



## Frank (Sep 6, 2011)

See 310.9 exception 1, 2009 IPC no partitions required in a single occupant toilet room with lockable door.

As long as there are the code minimums for each sex there is no requirement for equal numbers, in many cases women require more fixtures.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2011)

Frank said:
			
		

> See 310.9 exception 1, 2009 IPC no partitions required in a single occupant toilet room with lockable door.As long as there are the code minimums for each sex there is no requirement for equal numbers, in many cases women require more fixtures.


You are correct.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree and recently backed down on a decision I made after reading it again.

I really wish, however they would define "single occupant"


----------



## ICE (Sep 6, 2011)

Did you get a floor drain to go along with the urinal?  OH, and don't forget the trap primer for the floor drain.  And it might get worse because the floor has to slope to drain into that floor drain.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 6, 2011)

They added a urinal to the men's room of a BK.  There is a floor drain with trap primer below the urinal.  Door is lockable.


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 7, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I agree and recently backed down on a decision I made after reading it again.I really wish, however they would define "single occupant"


Not that there is a clear definition in the IPC, but there are a couple of code references that deal with when partitions are required, which might help infer as to how a single occupant compartment can be defined.  Section 405.3.4 and 405.3.4 both reference single occupant compartments.  Not sure if this helps you any, but it might be a good starting reference.  I'm looking at the 2012 IPC.  If you want the language I can send it to you in a pdf.


----------



## north star (Sep 7, 2011)

*$ $ $ $*

ICE,

Can you please cite the code section [ in the IPC ] that requires a

floor drain in the restroom?.....Is this a local amendement in the

your AHJ?

Thanks!

*$ $ $ $*


----------



## ICE (Sep 7, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> *$ $ $ $*ICE,
> 
> Can you please cite the code section [ in the IPC ] that requires a
> 
> ...


Well not now and maybe never but there must be something somewhere that requires a trap seal to be maintained.  I'm sure that somebody has the code handy and can provide a sec.#.  If it's not there, we'll probably hear about that too.


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 7, 2011)

1002.4 - trap seals


----------



## beach (Sep 7, 2011)

> ICE,Can you please cite the code section [ in the IPC ] that requires a
> 
> floor drain in the restroom?.....Thanks!


I seem to remember from a long time ago (UPC) that a floor drain was required if the restroom had a hose bibb in it? Or maybe a trap primer wasn't required if the restroom had a hose bibb?

Don't have an IPC....


----------



## beach (Sep 7, 2011)

I found it in the 2010 Calif. PC...... "411.2.1 Toilet rooms containing two (2) or more water closets, or a combination of one (1) water closet and one (1) urinal, except in a dwelling unit"

What's the IPC say?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Trap seals are required for the drain IF it is provided. There is no requirement for a floor drain in a restroom.

Section 412............only required;

* 412.4 Public laundries and central washing facilities.*


----------



## beach (Sep 7, 2011)

> Trap seals are required for the drain IF it is provided. There is no requirement for a floor drain in a restroom.


A floor drain in a restroom is required in California......2010 CPC 411.2.1

See my post above


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 7, 2011)

The IPC does not require a floor drain in a restroom.  Fatboy was just acknowledging that when a floor drain IS provided, then the trap seal is required.


----------



## beach (Sep 7, 2011)

Understood, just thought there might be some folks from Cali........


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 7, 2011)

Understand, I'm sure there may be some folks from Illinois who have their own plumbing code too!


----------



## beach (Sep 7, 2011)

Ummmm, ok....whatever. I thought we might be helping others that may not be on the IPC.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 7, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> Ummmm, ok....whatever. I thought we might be helping others that may not be on the IPC.


Mt is under the UPC and has the same requirements. I believe Washington is a UPC state also, so yes you are helping others


----------



## fatboy (Sep 7, 2011)

"A floor drain in a restroom is required in California......2010 CPC 411.2.1

See my post above "

I did see your post above, you specifically said it was CA code, then you asked what the IPC required, I responded.


----------



## imhotep (Sep 7, 2011)

Washington State is a UPC state.  WA amends the UPC

411.2 Location of Floor Drains. Floor drains shall be

installed in the following areas:

411.2.1 Toilet rooms containing two (2) or more water

closets or a combination of one (1) water closet and

one (1) urinal, except in a dwelling unit. The floor shall

slope toward the floor drains.

411.2.2 Laundry rooms in commercial buildings and

common laundry facilities in multi-family dwelling

buildings.


----------



## beach (Sep 7, 2011)

> "A floor drain in a restroom is required in California......2010 CPC 411.2.1See my post above "
> 
> I did see your post above, you specifically said it was CA code, then you asked what the IPC required, I responded.


Thanks fatboy, I didn't realize you were specifically answering my question regarding the IPC


----------



## jar546 (Sep 7, 2011)

topic

I think floor drains should be required in all ....................................................


----------



## peach (Sep 7, 2011)

I assume guys prefer a urinal for that part of their business than a toilet? (I'm asking here).  It's a single user facility no partition required (other issues, possibly).. I believe the IPC still has a big trade off for fixtures in the men's room (less toilets, more urinals)..


----------



## ICE (Sep 7, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> I assume guys prefer a urinal for that part of their business than a toilet? (I'm asking here).  It's a single user facility no partition required (other issues, possibly).. I believe the IPC still has a big trade off for fixtures in the men's room (less toilets, more urinals)..


Inspecting a residential remodel ...... I noticed a toilet that had an elongation that was longer than I had seen before or since.  It looked like it might be for a hospital.  I asked the owner about it and he said that he has six boys, from 1 to 12 years old.

Myself, I prefer a urinal filled with ice.  Notice that it's not capitol letters.


----------



## peach (Sep 7, 2011)

TMI.. but usually the overly elongated things you generally see are female urinals... still haven't figured those out.


----------



## Frank (Sep 7, 2011)

Urinal use vs toilet saves water

Bush use saves even more and fertilizes the bush


----------



## beach (Sep 8, 2011)

> Bush use saves even more and fertilizes the bush


Biting tongue.......owwww  :devil


----------



## Mech (Sep 16, 2011)

Is it a single-user or multi-user restroom?  What is the approved occupant load for this restroom?  

I would not have a problem with a urinal and a water closet for the men.  There could be a problem if they are using the urinal to meet the required fixture count while the room is only a single user restroom.

IMO, I'd call it a single user restroom.


----------

